# Snake River Mesa, Arizona



## voodoocat (Aug 20, 2003)

Here's a few from the latest roll.  Fujichrome Sensia 100 scanned on the new scanner 

First off is the lovely mrs and her fascination with rocks.







It's been a while since I slapped on the 28mm lens.  Here are a couple of landscape shots.


----------



## Dew (Aug 20, 2003)

oh wow!!! .. i've been waiting on the Mrs. shot for almost two weeks    .. the first one is my favorite ... very intriguing


----------



## VeganDrummer (Aug 20, 2003)

i would have to say #1 and # 3 are my favorites, #1 just because it is you wife and you gotta love the wife and #3 because  the sky really brings out the pinks and reds in everything, i love it!


----------



## nikon90s (Aug 20, 2003)

Now you have done it, you are going to make me go out and get a 35mm scanner for my self....THX :roll: 




Very nice shots I think they turned out great!!!


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice composition on the shot of the Mrs.  It might be a tab overexposed tho,  The sky is pretty blown out.  But on the other hand nice work on compensating for the backlight  (I never know what I think)

I like the other 2 (just got lazy all of a sudden and don't feel like typing a lot)


----------



## Straif (Aug 20, 2003)

Probably I just must be different, but my favorite one is #2; great sky with a lot of interesting clouds, great facture on the rocks, and good, dark water in the bottom. In the result, the picture is very solid and calm. I like that it have full scale of shadows.


----------



## voodoocat (Aug 20, 2003)

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> Very nice composition on the shot of the Mrs.  It might be a tab overexposed tho,  The sky is pretty blown out.  But on the other hand nice work on compensating for the backlight  (I never know what I think)
> 
> I like the other 2 (just got lazy all of a sudden and don't feel like typing a lot)



I wish I would have had a reflector for this shot.. of course I'm not sure how I would have held it :scratch:


----------

